# My car runs rich & black smoke out the tailpipe



## 91 Nissan (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi guys & girls. I have a 91 Sentra w/1.6. I have black smoke coming out the tail pipe & it's running rich, I read in some of the other posts that my coil may be weak. I just got the car & replaced the timing chain, plugs, Fuel injectors, Fuel pressure regulator, O2 sensor , gutted cat (it was stopped up). If there are any other suggestions I am open to them. his car is driving me crazy. All the plugs have carbon on them. Also, any good ideas for a good coil. Thanks for the posts & all replies I get.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Is the car burning oil ? Do you have to add oil to your engine every week ? I'd replace the PCV valve and check anything that'd cause the engine to run rich... check the MAF and O2 sensor... I'm sure the ECU has to say something... finally I'd get a compression check. Did you spray any cleaner inside the throttle body or inside the cylinders ?


----------



## anobii (Jun 13, 2004)

if the vacuum line going to the fuel pressure regulator is not pluged up or has a hole in it that will cause it to roll black smoke and have no power id check that.


----------



## 91 Nissan (Jul 19, 2005)

*Thanks Gonna check*



Twiz said:


> Is the car burning oil ? Do you have to add oil to your engine every week ? I'd replace the PCV valve and check anything that'd cause the engine to run rich... check the MAF and O2 sensor... I'm sure the ECU has to say something... finally I'd get a compression check. Did you spray any cleaner inside the throttle body or inside the cylinders ?


I haven't had a chance to drive it because I'm getting a title for it this week, so i dont know if its burning oil. I checked the ECU & it had no codes. I've replaced the O2 sensor, fuel injectors & fuel pressure regulator,just replaced coil, going to replace plugs again ( I think they might be fouled again ), timming chain, & the air sensor on the air filter housing. I also just put a pcv valve in. I will try a compression check & clean the inside of the intake.Thanks for your info, I'll try this weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## 91 Nissan (Jul 19, 2005)

*Thanks Gonna check*

:thumbup:


anobii said:


> if the vacuum line going to the fuel pressure regulator is not pluged up or has a hole in it that will cause it to roll black smoke and have no power id check that.


OK thanks. I replaced the injectors, line & regulator & didn't check if I still had vacuum. I'll check on that this weekend. :thumbup:


----------

